# Alpha watches website



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I've added the Alpha site
http://www.alpha-watch.com/company.php

To our list of industry links on the Articles sub-forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2745#post2745

And for the curious, below is a bit of a spotter's guide to the movements currently used by Alpha. Most of these watches have glass caseback, and some have model codes that suggest movement origins e.g. HZ = Hangzhou

Hangzhou 2198 (based on Seiko design)









Hangzhou 2296 (based on Seiko design)









Hangzhou (calibre unknown, based on Seiko design)









Shanghai B 35 jewel









Shanghai B 23 jewel (maybe Guangzhou assembled?)









Shanghai B 23 jewel (maybe Guangzhou assembled?)









possibly Shanghai (calibre unknown) or Sea-Gull ST25









presumed Sea-Gull ST6 (i.e. small movement) based on reviews









presumed Sea-Gull ST6 based on size









Sea-Gull ST16









Sea-Gull ST16









presumed ST16 based on reviews









Sea-Gull ST16









presumed Sea-Gull ST16 or ST17 based on reviews









Sea-Gull ST19









Sea-Gull ST22









Miyota 8205


----------



## skalogre (Feb 8, 2006)

Great post! :-! :thanks


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Chascomm. I guess many Sea-gull movements are housed in various Western brands watches. I hope the curent trend of thick,big watches will return to 1950's simple, elegant styles so that those ST5 movements can be used for some gold, titanium watches. :-D


----------



## anima (Feb 14, 2006)

I have two Alpha watches and am quite happy with them, they both have Seagull movements and the caliber number number is listed on the case back, one of them is very nicely decorated with Geneva stripes. I like the fact that they are not masquerading as anything other than what they are - good chinese watches with good chinese movements, nothing hidden, it's all up front. jeff


----------



## migo (Jun 4, 2006)

soviet said:


> Thanks Chascomm. I guess many Sea-gull movements are housed in various Western brands watches. I hope the curent trend of thick,big watches will return to 1950's simple, elegant styles so that those ST5 movements can be used for some gold, titanium watches. :-D


Is there a model of the picture you attached in blue?


----------



## Bruno Brazil (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the post ! It just makes me say that... I'll never buy an Alpha !!!

In the list, I think the prize of the worst copy would go to the "da vinci like", with the fake year counter...

Followed closely bt the Ferrara look-like : "open hearts" are almost over, but not dead yet...

I think that the development of chinese watch industry, especially in terms of quality, will only be effective when clearly recognizeable chinese brands get visible, offering proprietary designs, instead of the usual "almost fakes"...

BB


----------



## migo (Jun 4, 2006)

Sea-Gull Chinese Wind is pretty proprietary.


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

migo said:


> Sea-Gull Chinese Wind is pretty proprietary.


Well, I did it. I clicked on the Alpha site, and I bought.:roll: 
It's a terrible thing I've done. 
I went for the one that sort-of looks like a Panerai:-X 
How am I going to keep this from the little woman?O| 
Oh...I'm cooked!

later,
Dave


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

WNUT said:


> Well, I did it. I clicked on the Alpha site, and I bought.:roll:
> It's a terrible thing I've done.
> I went for the one that sort-of looks like a Panerai:-X
> How am I going to keep this from the little woman?O|
> ...


Don't worry, it's not a bad Watch. I have one myself.

OK, it's not a Panerai, but look how much you have saved.:-!


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Radio_Daze said:


> Don't worry, it's not a bad Watch. I have one myself.
> 
> OK, it's not a Panerai, but look how much you have saved.:-!


You're right, Radio Maybe I should buy something else with the money I saved:-D Kidding...I think.
Hey thanks for the message!
regards,
Dave


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

WNUT said:


> You're right, Radio Maybe I should buy something else with the money I saved:-D Kidding...I think.
> Hey thanks for the message!
> regards,
> Dave


Seriously, it's a really solidly made piece, and well finished. I was quite surprised when I received mine. It gains 1 minute in 2 weeks, so not bad at all.

I think it's a real bargain. :gold


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Radio_Daze said:


> Seriously, it's a really solidly made piece, and well finished. I was quite surprised when I received mine. It gains 1 minute in 2 weeks, so not bad at all.
> 
> I think it's a real bargain. :gold


I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

What is this movement?


----------



## allen Edney (Feb 12, 2006)

I own the Alpha Submariner Homage. It is a Great watch for the money!!


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

allen Edney said:


> I own the Alpha Submariner Homage. It is a Great watch for the money!!


It is an Alpha 23 JEWELS automatic POWER RESERVE TOURBILLON WATCH.
But what is its movement (caliber)?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

STELLA said:


> What is this movement?
> 
> View attachment 30391


Possibly a Sea-Gull ST25?

How does this match?


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

The movements have different rotor.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

STELLA said:


> The movements have different rotor.


The plate with the Alpha logo is just a thin foil stuck to the back of the rotor. I've seen the same thing used on a ST16 in a fake Patek. Also I would expect that, where rotors of different designs may be interchangeable between calibres, the OEM manufacturer may use a different rotor to Sea-Gull for aesthetic reasons.

The other possibility if it is not a ST25 is a similar open-heart made by Shanghai. There's another, often used by Million Smart, possibly made by Liaoning factory (not really sure), but it is different in that the balance sub-assembly is not visible from the back.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Could this rare Seagull submariner have a ST25, or the lady ST6D? Someone found this uncommon watch but he did not post the image of the movement. The case looks like many fake R*lex's.


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

This is "TY 2503".


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

STELLA said:


> This is "TY 2503".
> 
> View attachment 30640


Yes, that's the ST25. You can see one end of the distinctive balance bridge which makes this calibre stand out aesthetically from its open-heart competitors.



soviet said:


> Could this rare Seagull submariner have a ST25, or the lady ST6D? Someone found this uncommon watch but he did not post the image of the movement. The case looks like many fake R*lex's.


I would say ST16 would be most likely, or ST6 if it is an older model. ST25 is probably too expensive to manufacture to justify putting it in a watch with a solid back.


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

I have just received my Alpha 23 JEWELS automatic POWER RESERVE TOURBILLON WATCH. This is the movement:

































What is it?


----------



## Simply Jeff (Jul 12, 2006)

STELLA said:


> I have just received my Alpha 23 JEWELS automatic POWER RESERVE TOURBILLON WATCH.


Say, does your Alpha Tourbillon have an actual rotating escapement? Or is it just an open heart design?


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

Simply Jeff said:


> Say, does your Alpha Tourbillon have an actual rotating escapement? Or is it just an open heart design?


It isn't a real Tourbillon, however there is a rotating wheel.


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

STELLA said:


> I have just received my Alpha 23 JEWELS automatic POWER RESERVE TOURBILLON WATCH. This is the movement:
> 
> View attachment 34027
> 
> ...


Incredible, my watch has the following accuracy:

+1 to 3 seconds per day


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

STELLA said:


> I have just received my Alpha 23 JEWELS automatic POWER RESERVE TOURBILLON WATCH. This is the movement:
> 
> View attachment 34027
> 
> ...


Thanks, you've cleared up one point of detail. Comparing these images with those already posted of the ST25, we can conclude that the Alpha open-heart does not have a Sea-Gull movement. My best guess is Shanghai.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 4, 2007)

STELLA said:


> I have just received my Alpha 23 JEWELS automatic POWER RESERVE TOURBILLON WATCH.


I've been looking at that watch. Care to post your thoughts about the watch?

Thanks.


----------



## STELLA (Aug 7, 2006)

Blaster said:


> I've been looking at that watch. Care to post your thoughts about the watch?
> 
> Thanks.


Very well. The watch is beautiful, solid (good steel), and above all accurate.


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

Give me till the weekend and I will post a review of the chronograph watch and decorated movement, since I have a new movement shipped as parts, for the simple reason I like to tinker. Will have some detailed pics of the movement as shipped as well as one of the watch


----------



## cholly howl (Apr 10, 2008)

I am waiting on delivery of an Alpha Explorer. I have long wanted a watch without complications -- even day or date feature. Understand that Alphas are called "homage" watches, because they "may" infringe on the copyrights of prestige watchmakers. If so, why don't the prestige watchmakers take legal action? 

I will be grateful if my Alpha keeps good time. And I won't feel the slightest qualm because it looks like a Rolex Explorer. The watch I receive will not say Rolex anywhere on it. It will not have a crown symbol anywhere on it. It will not say "Explorer" anywhere on it. Is it a fake? I say definitely not! And whenever -- if ever -- anyone asks me if it is a Rolex I will gladly say "no, it's an Alpha". I really cannot understand why people who can afford a Rolex -- bless them! -- are getting their knickers in a twist. 

Incidentally, I already own two Alphas and they keep excellent time. And the workmanship seems to be very good!

Anyone drive a Chrysler that looks like a Dodge or an Infinity, a Hyundai that looks like a Honda, a Jeep that looks like a Hummer? The highways are full of such lookalikes.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

WNUT said:


> Well, I did it. I clicked on the Alpha site, and I bought.:roll:
> It's a terrible thing I've done.
> I went for the one that sort-of looks like a Panerai:-X
> How am I going to keep this from the little woman?O|
> ...


You're going to love that watch. Mine has become one of my favorites.


----------



## cholly howl (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there any way to determine, without opening the watch, what movement is in a particular Alpha Explorer. My understanding is the ST-16 hacks. Does the Dixmont Guangzhou? Possibly a letter/number combination on the case back?


----------



## balla (Jun 6, 2008)

This may be of little use to you but if you know you have a watch that contains a dg or st16 you can tell witch is witch by the movement of the second hand in my experience the dg is slightly smoother than the st16 in my experience. I have an Alpha PO and mine has a serial etched on the back and it contains a dg2813 however others I have seen do not have a serial number and at least one of those had an st16 I dont know if this means anything though.


----------



## cholly howl (Apr 10, 2008)

Bruno Brazil said:


> Thanks for the post ! It just makes me say that... I'll never buy an Alpha !!!
> 
> In the list, I think the prize of the worst copy would go to the "da vinci like", with the fake year counter...
> 
> ...


What, please, is an "almost fake"? lf a watch tells time, does that make it an "almost fake"? In my not so humble opinion, the Chinese watch industry will attain credibility when it manufactures attractive watches that tell good time and do so at reasonable prices. Gee! I believe they're there!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

cholly howl said:


> What, please, is an "almost fake"? lf a watch tells time, does that make it an "almost fake"? In my not so humble opinion, the Chinese watch industry will attain credibility when it manufactures attractive watches that tell good time and do so at reasonable prices. Gee! I believe they're there!


Don't worry about it...most Swissophiles don't know that nearly every swiss design was copied form some other maker; the English, the Americans and so forth.

Let those folks spend horrendous amounts of money on grossly overpriced watches while we enjoy what the Japanese and Chinese have to offer :-!


----------



## cholly howl (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks. My Alpha Explorer I arrived today. I don't, of course, know what movement is in it, but it hacks (hurrah!) and the second hand moves very smoothly. Hope the movement is an ST-16. Don't know why, but I've read that's a pretty dependable movement. I have a Seiko with 7s26B movement and it keeps great time, but does not hack.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

cholly howl said:


> Thanks. My Alpha Explorer I arrived today. I don't, of course, know what movement is in it, but it hacks (hurrah!) and the second hand moves very smoothly. Hope the movement is an ST-16. Don't know why, but I've read that's a pretty dependable movement. I have a Seiko with 7s26B movement and it keeps great time, but does not hack.


You won't know for sure what the movement is until you crack it open. No matter if it's an ST-16 or a DG28xx; if the QC was good, it will be as capable and reliable as the 7s26B except it also hand winds and hacks :-!


----------



## cholly howl (Apr 10, 2008)

Alpha-Getty said:


> You won't know for sure what the movement is until you crack it open. No matter if it's an ST-16 or a DG28xx; if the QC was good, it will be as capable and reliable as the 7s26B except it also hand winds and hacks :-!


Thanks for your response. Whatever movement is in it, it certainly keeps good time -- about 3 seconds a day! I know nothing about watch mechanics and thus hate to open a watch without some problem. Apparently the QC was good on this one.


----------



## YBW (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey! I'm plaining to buy an alpha watch "MULTIFUNCTION 35 JEWELS SUN/MOON INDICATOR MANS WATCH WITH CERAMICS WHITE DIAL"
http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=25
Or something like this. I would like to know that if these watches reliable and work for so many years (until the end of my life). I would also interested that if these watches made with jewels. _[deleted by moderator - no discussion of fakes]_ So are these alpha watches reliable and kepp good time? Thanks a lot.


----------



## lukitas (Jul 9, 2009)

I've got a few alpha's, (more coming) and they work well and keep good time.
But I wouldn't bet my first watch on a 35 jewel sun/moon/date/day.
An excellent and reliable mechanical needs only 17 jewels. Good automatic movements are 21 jewels, sometimes more. 
For a first buy, I would aim for a nice dg38, st16, st17, st25. All are good movements.
dg38 & st16 hack and handwind, st17 doesn't hack, but allows seconds at six and power reserve, or small hours, or jump hours at twelve. The st25 is made for all of these things, and it allows an open heart at six, and it hacks.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

YBW said:


> Hey! I'm plaining to buy an alpha watch "MULTIFUNCTION 35 JEWELS SUN/MOON INDICATOR MANS WATCH WITH CERAMICS WHITE DIAL"
> http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=25
> Or something like this. I would like to know that if these watches reliable and work for so many years (until the end of my life). I would also interested that if these watches made with jewels. I have 2 fake watches and they weren't made by jewels, and they started to keep a very different time. Sometimes they make +5minutes, and sometimes make -10seconds. So are these alpha watches reliable and kepp good time? Thanks a lot.


It has been a very long time since anybody made a no-jewel watch, fake or legitimate. Timex were the last, about 15 years ago. All Chinese mechanical movements are fully jewelled. 17 jewels up to 35 jewels depending on model and specification.

Wow, this is a really old thread that's been resurrected. Nearly 3 years old.


----------



## Wangstang (Jun 25, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Wow, this is a really old thread that's been resurrected. Nearly 3 years old.


I'm glad to see it back up. If there is any chance the photo's in the first post could be updated, I'd really appreciate it!

Wes


----------



## YBW (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the fast replyes. I started to like these alpha watches. I would also like to know that if the first time bought watches work properly nowdays. It was in 1993, and the topic is started in 2006, so do your watches wark it properly?
On the other hand, I can't find the watch that show the alphas's sites's banner in the background(http://www.alpha-watch.com/design/first.jpg). I can found the first it is a power reserved watch, but the second I can't find :S I have a similar like this, but it is a Breitling replica without jewels, and it started to die


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

YBW said:


> Thanks a lot for the fast replyes. I started to like these alpha watches. I would also like to know that if the first time bought watches work properly nowdays. It was in 1993, and the topic is started in 2006, so do your watches wark it properly?
> On the other hand, I can't find the watch that show the alphas's sites's banner in the background(http://www.alpha-watch.com/design/first.jpg). I can found the first it is a power reserved watch, but the second I can't find :S I have a similar like this, but it is a Breitling replica without jewels, and it started to die


Do you mean the one with the 4 sub-dials? That style originates with the Eberhard Chrono4 from only 6 or 7 years ago. If you have a "no jewels" watch with the sub-dials arranged like that, then I guess you mean a battery-powered quartz watch with non-functioning sub-dials. If however the watch is mechanically-powered then it must have 35 jewels.


----------



## YBW (Sep 5, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Do you mean the one with the 4 sub-dials? That style originates with the Eberhard Chrono4 from only 6 or 7 years ago. If you have a "no jewels" watch with the sub-dials arranged like that, then I guess you mean a battery-powered quartz watch with non-functioning sub-dials. If however the watch is mechanically-powered then it must have 35 jewels.


It haven't got jewels  I'll put some pictures here, it has just simple screws. It suprised me too


----------



## YBW (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I can see at least one jewel on the balance wheel. This movement, probably made by the Hangzhou watch factory, is based on a Japanese Orient design and has between 17 and 22 jewels. The auto-winding module hides the top-plate of the movement so very few jewels can be seen.


----------

